

Tell me what you love and what you hate. Seriously. - brandonpindulic

Things I love<p>startups							
memorable marketing stunts
New York Mets
Kanye West
Rap
people who speak their mind
people who genuinely do what they love
Internet
Finding way to make money for myself and others<p>Things I hate<p>Boring corporations wasting money on boring, expensive ads
New York Yankees
Small talk
Superficial people
College and the fallacy of a degree = only way to succeed
“Impressing” people with embellished credentials
Resumes<p>Now tell me what you love and what you hate. Then absorb what you wrote, assess your current situation, and MAKE IT BETTER. Do what you love, no matter what. Don’t build a business because it’s cool, but don’t not build a business because you’re afraid, or it takes too much work, or you don’t know what to do, or you’re not “qualified”. Fuck all of that. Just do what you want to do.
======
brandonpindulic
I probably should have separated all of that with commas. But I didn’t. And
that’s ok. I guess I don’t like to use commas.

~~~
thesimpsons1022
I added commas for you :)

Things I love

startups, memorable marketing, stunts, New York, Mets Kanye, West Rap, people
who speak, their mind people who genuinely do what, they love Internet,
Finding way, to make money, for myself, and others

Things I hate

Boring, corporations wasting, money on boring, expensive ads New York,
Yankees, Small, talk Superficial, people College, and the fallacy, of a degree
= only way to succeed “Impressing” people with embellished credentials Resumes

Now tell me what you love and what you hate. Then absorb what you wrote,
assess your current situation, and MAKE IT BETTER. Do what you love, no matter
what. Don’t build a business because it’s cool, but don’t not build a business
because you’re afraid, or it takes too much work, or you don’t know what to
do, or you’re not “qualified”. Fuck all of that. Just do what you want to do.

